
Sharepowered | A Phone Worth Keeping - vxNsr
http://sharepowered.com/progress/iphone-two-years-ago-meet-future-smartphones/
======
vxNsr
Is it just me or does this seem like an idea someone with no idea of how and
why a phone is made came up with?

If Ubuntu Edge, a phone that's arguably incredibly important for OEMs (because
it'll update the product lines and factories) couldn't get made how in the
world does this guy think that a campaign with a couple million "likes" will
have any effect, it's very reminiscent of the whole "Kony 2012" campaign that
kinda died after February.

I shared this because I'm interested in what the HN community thinks in terms
of viability and the idea itself, I'm in no way connected to the campaign or
organizer (I haven't even joined the cause yet).

For those interested here's the original project page:
[https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/2931-phonebloks](https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/2931-phonebloks)

